# Exercise & Insulin Resistance



## bigpurpleduck (Jul 11, 2011)

For a number of years now my exercise routine has consisted of a fair bit of walking to and from work, and gentle yoga several times a week. When I say gentle I really do mean gentle - nothing that got my heartrate up, just quite a bit of stretching to maintain flexibility (I've never enjoyed exercise that makes me sweat!).

However, with my wedding next June I've recently started working out properly (with one of Davina McColl's DVDs as I can't get to a gym). I started in April doing one workout (around 40mins) 3 times a week, and keeping up with the walking & yoga.

I wasn't seeing much difference in my body (my main aim is to tone up - I don't want to lose very much weight as I have a healthy BMI but would like some of the flab to convert to muscle!). So last week I started doing a workout every day Mon-Fri, and on 1 of those days doing a double-length workout.

Over the last few days my BG has dropped and I've been doing nothing but battle hypos. Yesterday I had to consume 300ml of Coke and an entire cupcake to get BG to come up and stay up. Today BG was 4.1 only one hour after lunch.

My question is this - could the increased exercise levels really be causing me to drop so much?! I ended up with 0% TBR on all afternoon yesterday and still didn't rise above 7, even after all that sugar. It seems to have been an awfully quick change. 

Edit: I should have pointed out that by using 0% TBR during the workout I don't suffer any hypos at the time, but the difference I've noticed has been overall - every hour of the day BG has been lower, and the hypos are kicking in several hours after the exercise.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 11, 2011)

bigpurpleduck said:


> ...My question is this - could the increased exercise levels really be causing me to drop so much?! I ended up with 0% TBR on all afternoon yesterday and still didn't rise above 7, even after all that sugar. It seems to have been an awfully quick change.



The quick answer is YES! I've been pretty similar recently, having stepped up my running and throwing in a few Gay Gasper workouts (don't ask!). Up until this weekend I have had 25 hypos in the past two weeks as I have constantly had to reduce my insulin, both basal and bolus - finally seem to have it about right as I have been getting low numbers over the week end, but not hypos. I have lowered my insulin doses by about 40% during this period. With me, going from a less active state to one where I am pretty active every day means very rapid changes in my insulin sensitivity. What happens is that, as you become more active your cells get more 'insulin receptors', meaning tha they work much more efficiently. Insulin resistance is the opposite of this, when there are fewer receptors, or damaged ones that don't work very well.

p.s. the effects of exercise last long after it has finished for the day - I feel the effects of a long run for up to 40 hours in terms of insulin needing reducing.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jul 11, 2011)

It might seem like cheating but my wife to be has had good results of those vibrating plates, also known as Flabelose..........

I haven't used one but I dont imagine it makes you break sweat but it does tone up those love handles..........they are usually found in tanning salons, or you can hire them by the month......

Most significantly the effect on BGs may be non existent, but it would need to be tested....


----------



## Northerner (Jul 11, 2011)

novorapidboi26 said:


> It might seem like cheating but my wife to be has had good results of those vibrating plates, also known as Flabelose..........
> 
> I haven't used one but I dont imagine it makes you break sweat but it does tone up those love handles..........they are usually found in tanning salons, or you can hire them by the month......
> 
> Most significantly the effect on BGs may be non existent, but it would need to be tested....



I've always been suspicious about those things, it's not natural to vibrate your body like that - including your internal organs and brain etc.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 11, 2011)

It's reckoned by the DSN's at my hosp that the effects of exercise (on your BG) last 48 hours ....


----------



## Northerner (Jul 11, 2011)

trophywench said:


> It's reckoned by the DSN's at my hosp that the effects of exercise (on your BG) last 48 hours ....



My experience would more or less agree with that, although it should be borne in mind that it does reach a point eventually where you maintain similar levels and ratios settle down until you step it up to the next level (as a Type 1, that is).


----------



## Robster65 (Jul 11, 2011)

I agree too. 2 or 3 days of more than the usual, and BGs drop through the floor. Never on the day and often not the day after, but if it's sustained (decorating, etc) then things can get silly.

Well done for sticking at it. Hope you get the results you want. 

Rob


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks guys 

Rob - I have a strong suspicion that sticking at it will only last until the wedding/honeymoon! It's the only time of my life I've ever been motivated enough.

Alan - 40%?! Holy cow. And 40 hours - I guess this is, again, something unique to the individual. Yet another variable!

So it looks like a reduction of all basals is in order. Sigh.

On that note - is it possible that there may be times of the day when I need no basal at all?


----------



## Northerner (Jul 11, 2011)

bigpurpleduck said:


> ...On that note - is it possible that there may be times of the day when I need no basal at all?



I can't answer that as I have no control over it  But quite possibly, I have heard of people having zero insulin for extended periods but again down to the individual


----------



## Ergates (Jul 11, 2011)

trophywench said:


> It's reckoned by the DSN's at my hosp that the effects of exercise (on your BG) last 48 hours ....



My experience is that there's a longer term cumulative effect.  You can sum up to 7-10 days worth of regular exercise, with each day of exercise reducing your insulin needs cumulatively, and take as long again to come down from that with rest days after that.  It's a bit like climbing up and down a flight of stairs with 7 steps.  Each day of exercise is another step up the climb of insulin sensitivity, and each day of rest a step down [1].  This was confirmed by the sports specialist consultant I see.

As a result I have to take into account what I've been doing over the previous 5 days or so when calculating what TBR to use and what insulin/carb ratio for boluses.  (I have two rest days a week so don't get the opportunity to sum up more than 5 days very often).

[1]  Additionally, the higher stairs have smaller increases in height (insulin sensitivity), and the lower ones bigger changes.  This analogy shows how the first days of exercise have a bigger effect on your sensitivity, and the cumulative further days a smaller and smaller change as your body accumulates an exercise load.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 12, 2011)

That is really interesting!  Thanks .... but does it only apply when there is the type of exertion that you or eg Jess Ennis does, or does it also apply to me having a 30 min walk round the block?


----------



## Ergates (Jul 12, 2011)

trophywench said:


> That is really interesting!  Thanks .... but does it only apply when there is the type of exertion that you or eg Jess Ennis does, or does it also apply to me having a 30 min walk round the block?



Doh!  Sorry, and well done for spotting the gaping hole in my post.  As far as I know, it applies more to endurance exercise.  My feeling is that short periods like 30 minutes once a day don't cause as much drop in insulin resistance and the drop doesn't last as long as when there are several hours of exercise involved.  How much the changes are, I guess that depends on the individual person.  It's learn your own body and adjust to what works again.

I'm less aware of the effects of high intensity exercise such as with intervals as I've not done proper training for a few years now.  They can cause a rise in BGs though, from what I recall and read on runsweet.com, and relatively little increase in insulin sensitivity afterwards.

Oh, and I'm just an ordinary guy, with nothing like the fitness and training regime of a superstar athlete like her.


----------

